

Setting Up the Terminal for Development in OS X - adamnemecek
http://devsnaps.herokuapp.com/blog/2013/11/09/setting-up-the-terminal-for-development-in-os-x/

======
jc_rotor
That's my blog. Thanks for submitting. Any requests for future articles?

